# Marlene Lufen - CBotM



## Classic (30 Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte kurz fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann, aus welchen Photoshooting die Bilder von Marlene Lufen aus dem Celeb of the Month Banner sind. Oder hat die Bilder vielleicht jemand und mag sie mir hochladen?

Danke


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Aug. 2017)

das muss Toolman beantworten wenn er Online kommt, er macht bei uns die Grafiken.
Ich finde den Shoot dazu irgendwie nicht .


----------



## Toolman (2 Sep. 2017)

Sorry, hab den Request übersehen...

Zwei Bilder sind von hier...
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...heiraten-wir-promoshoot-3-x-u-2-x-update.html

die anderen drei von hier...
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...lene-lufen-schoener-sexy-bildermix-15x-6.html


----------

